# how much fiber are you getting?



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

I was just wondering how much fiber you guys eat in an average day? I'm ibs-C and I try to eat it but it bloats me sooo much. I've tried adding it slowly and all many times but still it's too painfull. I love fruit but my gastro told me not to eat it because it bloats you even more....do you guys eat fruit? I can't seam to give it up







I tried taking metamucil but it was even worse with the bloating. Has anyone had any good results with taking fiber supplements...if so which ones do you take?How much does fiber help anyways when your one miralax and zelnorm? Just wondering what everyone's opinion was...thanks!~


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a list of colon-friendlier fruits I'll go pull that up for you.Basically it depends on the fructose to glucose ratio and how much sorbitol is in the fruit. Not all fruits are equally problematic.http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t042600.asp


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

On the fiber thing. Some people do well with it other do not. You might try citrucel which is non-fermenting to see if it works better for you.K.


----------



## 15758 (Feb 27, 2006)

Kathleen - I've heard pectin can stop up the works. Could the fruit thing have to do with pectin levels as well?


----------

